# My op ed on mulching leaves



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Today Richmond Times Dispatch published an op ed I wrote on mulching leaves:
http://www.richmond.com/opinion/their-opinion/guest-columnists/becky-dale-column-what-should-we-do-with-all-these/article_2c99ed24-734c-5cbf-a4ec-c2d5d0f75a25.html


----------

